# New from California with Pygmy Goats



## Mistral

Hello!

Our small family has two pygmy goats, yearling wether Thumbleweed and and 3 month old wether Yoda. 

My ten year old daughter is going to use them for 4H. 

We also have Lipizzans, Belgian Malinois, and a couple of Whippets. :thumbup: 

Glad to be here, hope to learn a lot about feeding, conditioning, and showing.


----------



## sweetgoats

welcome, and glad you are here.

How about some pictures of all your animals? we love to see them.


----------



## liz

Welcome!!! :wave: 

Glad to have you join us :hug:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

:welcome: to TGS! Glad your here!


----------



## Lamancha Lady

Hello and Welcome :wave:


----------



## ThreeHavens

How fun!! Glad to see you here =D


----------



## Mistral

Oh yay!! Pictures of ALL my animals? :leap:










Above is my Lipizzan stallion, Valor. He has a big long REAL name, but Valor works.










Daughter with her 23 year old Arabian gelding, Sierra.










Lipizzan mare, Arriva.










Belgian Malinois Mecberger Hegel SchH3 IPO3 at the 2011 World Championships in Belgium.










Belgian Malinois, Asten, from Holland.

More in next message...


----------



## Mistral

Below is Chuligan, import from the Czech Republic...










Whippet, Isen. Currently battling Hemangiosarcoma.










Whippet, Leila, dressed up for Halloween with my daughter.










And, last but not least, the Pygmies... :leap:










Jamba Pygmies Hey, Porter (Tumbleweed) and the new little guy Crescent Moon Ranch's Yoda.


----------



## toth boer goats

Welcome... :wave: glad to have you with us.... :thumb: 

Very nice pics...thanks for sharing....


----------



## KW Farms

Beautiful animals! 

:welcome: ...to TGS! Glad you could join us!


----------



## mtmom75

Welcome! All of your animals are beautiful! :thumb:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm

All your animals are BEAUTIFUL! Love the horses!


----------



## Mistral

Thanks everyone! It is always fun to share them.


----------



## toth boer goats

You bet it is.... :hi5:


----------



## KYLeona

I love your horses and that shepherd is amazingly beautiful! Thanks for sharing pics!


----------

